# I know we have to be careful of our feet



## Steve Martin (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm type 2. And have just found what I think is a verruca on my foot. I have an appointment with the foot specialist, but I am a worried man right now .Anybody out there got any advice


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Steve, welcome to the group.

Keep your feet warm, dry, well groomed & inspect regularly. These days I never walk around the house barefoot. I wouldn't be worried but it's also a good think that you are seeing a foot specialist.

As we lower our Blood Glucose levels the chances of complications lessen.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2018)

Why be any more worried because you happen to be diabetic than you would be if you got one and weren't D?

It's just the wart virus that you've trodden on somewhere (eg swimming baths) but veruccas grow inwards rather than normal warts which grow outwards.

Do NOT go barefoot anywhere whilst you have it, keep a separate towel to use on that foot exclusively when you bathe - and stay away from the baths until you're rid of it.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 17, 2018)

I had a verruca a few years ago, and sorted it with Bazuka ointment


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Steve Martin said:


> I'm type 2. And have just found what I think is a verruca on my foot. I have an appointment with the foot specialist, but I am a worried man right now .Anybody out there got any advice



I have 3 small corns/callouses on one foot between my does which are so painful and pre diabetes I would have bazuka them but was going to ask same question is it now safe for me to use.  I have claw like toes so suffer badly with corns/callouses since a teen.  I've tried putting toe separators in between toes but for some reason it makes them worse as my toes get hot and heat and non leather shoes are a big contributor for me.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 18, 2018)

Put Bazuka on corns and callouses and you’ll really be in bother. Forget it. Go and see a chiropodist.


----------

